# Malamute?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Umm... What?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's definitely a advanced free riders boot. If you are doing freestyle stuff, I think you won't like it. If it's just freeriding, give them a try. If you liked them in the shop, no reason you shouldn't like them from sac.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

I liked them alot in the store and saw them on sac and thought ill get them. Then started looking around after i bought them and realized they are not really for my skill level. I will not be doing any freestyle at all. I was just worried they would be way to stiff for me to keep progressing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

this is my fourth season and i just picked up a pair of malamutes back in january. i think that while you're a beginner, they are still a good fit for what you want to do riding-wise, and your skill level should hopefully grow right into them. you never know, they could just take your riding to a new level. they are definitely a bit stiff, but they get a little better once they start breaking in. i would recommend getting a new footbed for them, though. it's all about the superfeet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

K thanks for the help. I think i will give'em a shot, and def check out the superfeet!


----------

